# New Rempe in Town!



## Finney (Jul 13, 2005)

Greg is a proud poppa today.  
 =D>  =D>  =D> 
His new daughter was born sometime after 11 AM this morning.  
20 1/4 inches long, and 7 lbs 10 oz.  
Everyone is doing well.
 =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Shawn White (Jul 13, 2005)

Congradulations Greg! 


Regards,

Shawn


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 13, 2005)

Congrat's Greg!  i think we should all take this opportunity to thank Greg for starting this board.  It's my favorite, and not only because of Greg but because of all the great folks who commune here.  I guess pics will be coming soon!


----------



## Finney (Jul 13, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I guess pics will be coming soon!


Only if someone else is there to take them.
You know Rempe never remembers his camera.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 13, 2005)

Congrats Mr. & Mrs. Rempe and family!  Glad to hear everyones healthy and doing fine.  Hope the new addition favors Mrs. Rempe, Mr. is a bit hard on the eyes!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 13, 2005)

Congrats Admin!
Now the fun really starts  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## john pen (Jul 13, 2005)

Congrats Greg !!


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 13, 2005)

Congratulations to Mrs. Rempe, afterall she did all the work. Greg, fine job there young man, now get to work on that college fund.



  :faint:  :fam:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 13, 2005)

Congrats and glad to hear every one is fine. See you in about 5 years.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 14, 2005)

Congratulations Rempes!!!  Glad all went well. Now get some pics up of this happy family!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 14, 2005)

Give the kid a break and send her to Miami!

(ps. what a break for the Mrs, not having to be pregnant in this awful heat anymore!) Congrats! Woodman


----------



## DaleP (Jul 14, 2005)

Congrats Greg. I wish you and youre family well.


----------



## Rev.Jr. (Jul 14, 2005)

Congrats to you and your wife, Greg. So, since you're gonna be up most of the night from now on....might as well plan some all night cooks. Also, when should we expect our cigars? About the same time as we'll all be receiving our Sylvia's? LOL


----------



## jminion1 (Jul 14, 2005)

Greg
Congrats to you and the wife.
Never raised girls but now have a grand daughter living with us, is very different. 
Jim


----------



## smokein (Jul 14, 2005)

*Congratulations Greg & family!*  =D> Can't wait to hear a new little voice saying HI BOB & DEB from across the street.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 14, 2005)

_*HOLY CRAP*_...a new baby and Smokein's first post all in 24 hours!!  _Life is good!_ :!:

Thanks for the well wishes!

Her name is...(ahem)...Marleigh Claire...let the shit start flying! #-o  #-o  8-[


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 14, 2005)

well I already jumped on you about that and Airboss THREATENED TO KILL ME.

 The name is fine, just don't keep her in the attic.


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 14, 2005)

Too bad there isn't a girl's name that rhymes with Rempe....


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 14, 2005)

You never heard of Pempe Longstockings?


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 14, 2005)

smokein said:
			
		

> *Congratulations Greg & family!*  =D> Can't wait to hear a new little voice saying HI BOB & DEB from across the street.


----------



## DaleP (Jul 14, 2005)

Well I have 1 girl and 1 boy. Boys are cheaper.  :grin:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 14, 2005)

DaleP said:
			
		

> Well I have 1 girl and 1 boy. Boys are cheaper.  :grin:



I have 2 boys and 1 girl. No way are girls cheaper. (Well I haven't had to spring for a wedding yet)


----------



## Airboss (Jul 15, 2005)

Grandma and I ("Pops") would like to add our excitement and joy!  Another beautiful girl we can spoil.  Grandma Airboss is on duty in CTown taking care of the big sisters.  Got a pic of her holding the new kid yesterday in the hospital.  She's in her glory and I fear she may never return.  

Ten liitle fingers, ten little toes, two perfect ears.  God's miraculous work is often so easy to see.  Thanks Greg and Becky!

I love you!

Dad


----------



## txpgapro (Jul 15, 2005)

So where are the pics?


----------



## whitepine (Jul 16, 2005)

congrats!!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 16, 2005)

Jeez, I had pics on a website of my baby girl a couple hours after she came out.  Hmmm. Am I a geek? Yes.   Muuhhhaahhhaaaaaaa :wwnn:


----------



## Airboss (Jul 16, 2005)

i





			
				ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Jeez, I had pics on a website of my baby girl a couple hours after she came out.  Hmmm. Am I a geek? Yes.   Muuhhhaahhhaaaaaaa :wwnn:



I defense of son Greg, and I don't think I am betraying a confidence here, the photographer in the family is also the one who had the baby, aka D-I-L Becky.  That said, Grandma Airboss will be back early next week armed with a 512 SD  card full of pics.  If we haven't seen anything by then I will take the liberty and post three or four hunderd of the ones she's taken...after getting the approprite release from Mom & Dad of course.   

 \/


----------



## Airboss (Jul 16, 2005)

And now that I think about it, Son Greg is sorta off line under the circumstances so using my best Alexander Haig impression I add, "As of now, I am in control here in the White House."


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 16, 2005)

Well.... Ok Then.  

:Edit: No offense meant by my comment... I'm just a techno geek. LOL.


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 16, 2005)

Airboss,

One of the GREAT moments in our country's history. Thanks for making me laugh tonight.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 18, 2005)

welcome A1, and Boomer Sooner!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 7, 2005)

*Madisyn with her new sister!*





*Bobbi with her new sister*


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 7, 2005)

Great picture Greg, you and Mrs. Rempe should be very proud. You'z done good!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 7, 2005)

Very cute kids Greg, must be your wifes doings!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 8, 2005)

Cuties!  These are the good years, before they suddenly discover boys.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 8, 2005)

Beautiful healthy kids Greg!  You've gotta be one proud Dad!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 8, 2005)

Aw, how cute. Way to go Rempe's


----------



## txpgapro (Aug 9, 2005)

Now we know Greg's problem...............Nothing but women in that house!
 :help:


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 11, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> txpgapro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhhhh Why stop there?
 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2005)

Oh my.  Where to start!!??   :!:


----------

